# Stolen Gear



## seth65 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone around the general Ft. Collins Area,

I experienced an unfortunate turn of fate when my garage was vandalized. The cheap sob's took my pfd's and not much more it seems. I am missing a brand new(never touched water) Astal Green Jacket size L/XL black/lime in color. It has a NRS tow tether, gerber river knife and homemade pocket throw bag made with brown material and yellow rope. The other jacket was an older yellow Astral tempo 300 with wilderness first responder patches on it size L/XL. The green jacket also has a bunch of patches in the front velcro pocket and some Omega Pacific locking brown biners on the shoulder straps.

If anyone happens to see one of these pieces or tries to sell you one of these please give me a call/message. I am offering a healthy reward for any information leading to the recovery of these items.

Thanks for the Help!
Seth
970-412-4296


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

When my garage got broken into, the cops said that 90% of all garage break-ins are from meth addicts. Garages usually have tools and other shit that are hard to trace and can be sold to pawn shops for relatively small amounts. So you might check all of the pawn shops in Ft.C and the surrounding areas.


----------

